# Guide On Project



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

I decided to do a trailer guide-on project. I believe I got the idea to use a ladder stabilizer from a posting from "Waterwings" and "BYOB Fishing." I purchased a ladder stabilizer, 2" PVC, PVC caps, some eye bolts, and U-bolts. I cut the stabilizer and PVC in half, drilled some holes, fitted the PVC and stabilizer together and bolted them down to the trailer. Here's what I have.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Cut the stabilizer in half.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Cut the PVC pipe in half.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Capped the 2 PVC pieces.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Connected the PVC to the stabilizer pieces.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Connected each PVC/stabilizer half combination to pre-drilled holes in trailer.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Trailer Guide-on picture..... I also added a U-bolt on each side for reinforcement.


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Final product...


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 21, 2010)

Side view...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice work.Very ingenious =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 21, 2010)

What was your total cost?


----------



## BottomDweller (Mar 22, 2010)

Approximately $32


----------



## ober51 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is exactly what I did for my boat - found it on the net somewhere. Ladder stabilizer, some galvanized hardware, and you have guideons. They work great.


----------



## irishfan (Mar 22, 2010)

Bought a set of 60" guide ons like that in the bargain cave at cabelas for $29.99. Hardware and all. Cut the pvc down to 40" and put them on. Right place at the right time though.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 23, 2010)

Those look great. I love mine, After getting them on, I can't imagine loading the boat without them...

Matt


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent! That might come in handy at a particular ramp I have in mind with a strong side current. Very nice work and thanks for taking the time to post up your steps.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow...awsome idea and excellent end result....you should get them patented and sell them.....best I have seen....


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

do you mind if i copy your design? =D>


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 13, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> do you mind if i copy your design? =D>


I was thinking the same thing...What size PVC did you use to go over the stabalizer? how did you fasten the stabilizer to the PVC?


----------



## BottomDweller (Apr 13, 2010)

Be my guest with copying the design. I actually got the idea from a couple other members. I used 2 inch PVC. The PVC fits really snug to the stabilizer, so I have not added an extra bolt to attach the PVC to the stabilizer but plan to add a bolt or maybe even a cable tie. When I do this I'll post another pic.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I hadn't heard of the ladder stabilizer design before, but I like it. My personal source for them is trampoline legs. Seems someone always has a trampoline frame missing the mat for free, just haul it off. Pre-bent galvanized legs, and often, the distance is just right for smaller tinnies and jons, so no sectioning in the middle is needed.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 18, 2010)

These are the best addition I've done to my boat so far. Ya'll know what it's like to try to load your boat on your own in the wind! Since adding these loading the boat has become a breeze. I was able to add extra support for mine by putting a 3" bolt with a couple washers and a nylon nut through my rear trailer bunk support. Darn things are pretty sturdy now. Here are some pics.


----------



## BassNBob (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome idea guys. They look great.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Trailer guides is one of my next trailer mods.
Great idea, i'll have to look into it.
Imight be able to get everything for freee.

The trampoline hasnt been used in a couple years, and im remodeling my brothers basement to include the bathroom.There are a couple of 4' long 2" pieces left over. maybe i can get to them before he tosses them.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 25, 2010)

Now, go one step further and mount yours lights there so they are always out out of the water. I also added side bunks for drive-on loading to keep the feet dry in the winter months. Down here on the Gulf Coast in Texas, we fish year round, so you need to stay dry as much as possible, and because of the salt water issue. The salt water can ruin the light bulb housings in about 3 months of steady dousing in the water, see pics below


----------



## Sean (Aug 11, 2010)

Great idea guys! =D> I will be copy this project this weekend and figuring a way to add my lights as well...

Thanks!
Sean


----------



## Critter (Aug 13, 2010)

Rust hook, my buddy and I were thhinking about the same thing the other day so we wouldnt have to have flags and unplug the lights when we launched/retrieved. I like the idea.


----------



## zuknuk (Aug 14, 2010)

Rusty hook where did you get the side bunks at? They look really good and would really help in loading. I am with you I believe I will also have to put my lights "up" to help maintain them. Easier for those crazy drivers behind you to see also! :wink:


----------



## Howard (Aug 14, 2010)

Really love the idea of lights being high up on the PVC poles 8) . Adds a huge safety factor to me. Can some one tell me why have trailers gotten away with the horizontal side bunks? I have always loved them for those windy days and I have a comfort level with them when going 70 MPH down the highway. I can see where the PVC poles give you a advantage when backing up but horizontal side bunks seem more functional.


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 29, 2010)

zuknuk said:


> Rusty hook where did you get the side bunks at? They look really good and would really help in loading. I am with you I believe I will also have to put my lights "up" to help maintain them. Easier for those crazy drivers behind you to see also! :wink:



I bought mine at Academy near Houston, but any trailer supply company should have them or be able to order them. The lights came from Ebay, they just slide onto the 2" pvc pipe already on the trailer. The lights are great for dark, dusk unloading or loading up. The truck backup lights reflect off the pvc poles when backing up so you see the trailer position at all times. Its real nice on real steep ramps also.


----------



## mephitic (Sep 2, 2010)

This seems like a great idea. Been looking at Guide Ons and holly crap are they expensive. This seems much cheaper for the same results. Thanks!


----------



## heman (Dec 13, 2010)

here is a link to some of the PVC pipe lights for those who want to order them.. $40 for the set + shipping, seems a bit steep to me, but they do look pretty nice.

I think I can make the same using a heat gun and a set of taillights from Harbor Freight. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pipe-Light-Pipe-Lights-Boat-Trailer-Kit-PVC-Guide-Post-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem519564fda4QQitemZ350398774692QQptZMotorsQ5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 10, 2011)

I will definitely be copying this design. It is excellent and cost effective. Trying to put my boat on the trailer is nearly impossible by yourself without guides.


----------



## rgpemt (Apr 21, 2011)

Once again, you have all proved to be geniuses! This is definitely going on my trailer! AWESOME STUFF!!!!


----------

